# Nanolex Sets for Glass, Paint and Alloys and Matte paint



## DetailedClean

We are please to now have the Nanolex sets now available with us, personally I have been looking forward to these for about 6 months +.

The range alloys for glass, paint and alloys and matte paint all to be protected and maintained. The sets look fantastic too.

Nanolex Aftercare Set

Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant Set

Nanolex Matte Protection Set

Nanolex Ultra Paint & Alloy Sealant Set


----------



## Rayner

No comp or special offer to celebrate?  

Look good :thumb:


----------



## Jedi_Detailer

Are the applicators and microfibres available separately?


----------



## DetailedClean

The microfibres will be soon but not right now. Applicators no.

@Rayner - Just the DW discount code and DC loyalty points


----------

